# HELP!! External hard drive lost all my files



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

HI i'm a newbie here but not untechy I used to belong to tekheads forum many moons ago 

Please someone help me...I last week brought a Toshiba Satellite laptop running windows 7, to replace my blue screening Dell vista laptop.
On plugged in my sumo external hard drive to copy over some much treasured photos and some of my (work - music/writing.)

it said installing driver. it said completed I clicked on the hard drive and found a copy of my documents from the new laptop and nothing else.
I have run tuneup utilities for deleted files and all that found were the files that are on there and not deleted? 

I hadn't allowed it to reformat or asked it to do a backup. and there was/is tons of space on it anyway for it to add a backup of the whole system along side my files if it had felt the need?

Please help me I need those files, I have full scripts, studio recordings but worse of all photographs that


----------



## DUTTYMUDD (Mar 26, 2011)

Not sure if you solved your problem as I have only just seen your post - there is a free recovery program called Recuva - it might help you out (Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download)
another choice is : GetDataBack for FAT and NTFS v4.0.0.1 - hope this helps


----------

